# Have 10.4.11; Want to install Classic



## CottonFields (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on a PowerBook, PowerPC G4, with OS 10.4.11 and want to install OS 9 to allow using some older software.  I have an OS 8.5 install CD, an iMac 8.6 install CD, and an OS 9.2 upgrade install CD [that requires OS 9.1 be installed].
Any reason I can't install 8.6 and utilize Appleworks 5?  If I have to or want to upgrade then to OS 9, is that a downloadable upgrade or will it have to be purchased?  Thanks very much.


----------



## CottonFields (Mar 28, 2009)

Update:  Have just determined that I cannot install OS 8.5 or 8.6, but must have OS 9.1 installed.  Any suggestions where to find this install CD for cheap?  Thanks!


----------

